# Freezer Not Cold Enough



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

Just finished a great steak and drinking some good wine... Freezer cold but not completely freezing food and ice. Not sure why. Trailer is level. Using electric power. Any suggestions?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Propane tank(s) full?

Was the freezer working before you left?

Mine has adjustments? What level is yours set too?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Get a thermometer in there. The freezer should be 0 to 10F. Electric function is not always as good as gas operation. Switch to gas and see if it is cooler, if it is then the electric heating element could be going bad.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Mine only gets to 20F. Always has. Takes overnight to make ice. I agree with Andy it seems to work much better on propane compared to electric.


----------



## ronmhagen (Jul 9, 2007)

ED_RN said:


> Mine only gets to 20F. Always has. Takes overnight to make ice. I agree with Andy it seems to work much better on propane compared to electric.


If your freezer only gets to 20 degrees, something is wrong. I would be concerned about the temperature of your lower box not getting cold enough. Should be 0-10 degrees in the freezer and 34-38 degrees in the lower box. A test run on propane and electric is recommended. Run each for a day or two and compare temperatures. Running it on propane will allow it to get to temp faster and recover faster when the door is being opened and closed. Both heating sources should reach the recommended temps if not disturbed often.

If both samples are similar, first check if fridge was installed correctly for ventilation gaps. Then proceed to add a fan on the back side to move air across the coils so it can remove the heat more effectively. Being in the California heat, the additional fan will always improve consistency of operation.


----------



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone, it was a false alarm. After reading a little it appears that having the Outback parked a couple days ago on a very unlevel surface could be the problem we woke up to everything frozen... It had been working very well on electric and even making ice quickly so we were very surprised this happened. Thanks one again to all my Outback friends. Cheers!


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Chuck&Geri said:


> Thanks everyone, it was a false alarm. After reading a little it appears that having the Outback parked a couple days ago on a very unlevel surface could be the problem we woke up to everything frozen... It had been working very well on electric and even making ice quickly so we were very surprised this happened. Thanks one again to all my Outback friends. Cheers!


 You will find that the freezer is sensative to outside temperature and if the fridge side is facing the sun. My Outback would allow the popcycles in the freezer to go slushy when the temp got into the 90's and that wall facing the sun. When you were towing and got airflow through the vent it would be very cold again.

You can improve that by adding a fridge fan to the back of the unit that forces the air up the vent thus cooling it better. I bought one recently that was solar powered and integrated into the vent cover. There are others that work off the fridge power circuit with a thermometer to turn it on at about 100F(fridge vent cavity).

For my new camper it was not a freezer cooling issues but the heat would get into the pantry cabinet next to the fridge so would get warmer than I would like. I have not made any trips yet where it has been hot (over 85F) to get a good idea how much it has changed but the cabinet does seem to be cooler than before.

Happy camping


----------

